

No Need to Demonize High-Frequency Trading - minimax
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/07/07/no-need-to-demonize-high-frequency-trading/

======
minimax
The article is notable because the author is a former CFTC commissioner. The
CFTC regulates futures trading in the US.

